# Zarafa und ispconfig



## lindesbs (20. Mai 2009)

Hat hier irgendjemand zarafa und ispconfig zusammen am Laufen ?

Ich hab das heute System (http://www.zarafa.com) heute gefunden, und es gefaellt mir


----------



## planet_fox (20. Mai 2009)

Ich denke nicht das dies möglich ist, aber du kannst ja das seperat über einen vserver lösen auf deinem system. 

Zarafa würde in die Konfiguration von Postfix stark eingreifen.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Mai 2009)

du hast mich auf was gebracht, aber ich schau mir erst zimbra noch an


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

zimbra ist aber auch inkl. postfix, Du müsstest es also in eine eigene VM tun.


----------



## arz (22. Mai 2009)

Zitat von lindesbs:


> Hat hier irgendjemand zarafa und ispconfig zusammen am Laufen ?
> 
> Ich hab das heute System (http://www.zarafa.com) heute gefunden, und es gefaellt mir


Hallo,

ich kenne ispconfig nicht wirklich gut, wage aber trotzdem mal zu behaupten das es geht. 

Als Distributionen werden überlappend von Zarafa und ispconfig z.B. Debian und Ubuntu 8.04 unterstützt. Damit kann man beide Systeme schonmal auf einem Server betreiben.

Die Änderung im Postfix beläuft sich nur auf die Transport-Maps (siehe: http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/MTA_integration#Postfix). Kann ispconfig mit Postfix' Transtport-Maps umgehen?

Legt ispconfig seine Benutzer in einem LDAP ab oder sind es "normale" Benutzer? Im letzteren Fall kann Postfix auch um ein MySQL-Modul erweitert werden und direkt auf die Zarafa-Benutzer zugreifen: http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/Postfix_Zarafa_DB_plugin_integration

Da Zarafa mit mehrere Benutzerdatenbanken (unix/passwd, ldap, mysql) umgehen kann, findet sich gewiss ein Weg, die Benutzer mit ispconfig zu verwalten. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ispconfig um ein Frontend für das 'zarafa-admin'-Kommando erweitert werden ;-))

Viele Grüße,

arz


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

> Die Änderung im Postfix beläuft sich nur auf die Transport-Maps (siehe: http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php...ration#Postfix). Kann ispconfig mit Postfix' Transtport-Maps umgehen?


Ja.



> Legt ispconfig seine Benutzer in einem LDAP ab oder sind es "normale" Benutzer? Im letzteren Fall kann Postfix auch um ein MySQL-Modul erweitert werden und direkt auf die Zarafa-Benutzer zugreifen: http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php...in_integration


ISPConfig nutzt mysql.



> Da Zarafa mit mehrere Benutzerdatenbanken (unix/passwd, ldap, mysql) umgehen kann, findet sich gewiss ein Weg, die Benutzer mit ispconfig zu verwalten. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ispconfig um ein Frontend für das 'zarafa-admin'-Kommando erweitert werden ;-))


Wenn man ein Modul für Zarafa schreibt, dann vielleicht. Soweit ich sehen kann beherrscht zarafa keinen multiserver support und müsste für die multiserver Replikation der datenbank Records wie sie ISPConfig benutzt angepasst werden.


----------



## arz (23. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn man ein Modul für Zarafa schreibt, dann vielleicht. Soweit ich sehen kann beherrscht zarafa keinen multiserver support und müsste für die multiserver Replikation der datenbank Records wie sie ISPConfig benutzt angepasst werden.


Hallo Till,

Zarafa 6.30: Kommt in paar Tagen und hat MultiServer-Support. ;-)



Viele Grüße,

ARZ


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2009)

Aber mit Sicherheit nicht in der gleichen Implementierung wie ISPConfig


----------

